# Ich und unser Schwimmteich 2008 Baubeginn



## peterpan (9. Jan. 2009)

Hallo ich bin neu hir.wir hatten ein Schwimmbad und einen Traum...
in kürtze mehr dazu .Jetzt Winterpause...:
evil


Liebe Grüße Otto & Heike


----------



## axel (9. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Ich und unser Schwimmteich 2008 Baubeginn*

Hallo Heike und Otto 

Na dann schon mal ein herzliches Willkommen bei den Teichfreunden .
:willkommen
Da freuen wir uns schon auf Eure Berichte und Fotos  

Liebe Grüße
axel


----------



## peterpan (13. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Ich und unser Schwimmteich 2008 Baubeginn*

Hallo,
die erste Bilder sind da ..bald folgen die nächsen...

Grüße Otto


----------



## Uli (13. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Ich und unser Schwimmteich 2008 Baubeginn*

hi,
uns nützen die bilder nur was wenn sie auch irgendwie zu sehen sind.
gruß uli


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Ich und unser Schwimmteich 2008 Baubeginn*

Sind doch in seinem Album


----------



## Uli (13. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Ich und unser Schwimmteich 2008 Baubeginn*

axso


----------



## peterpan (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ich und unser Schwimmteich 2008 Baubeginn*

So jetzt gehts wieder los im Garten .Wir haben Steine und Holz bestellt.
Wir haben auch schon wieder ein Problem wie warm darf ich den teich Heizen ???


----------



## peterpan (22. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Ich und unser Schwimmteich 2008 Baubeginn*

Hallo,

so , es gibt wieder neue Bilder 


Schöne Grüsse ...


----------

